# Questions About Level One Sex Offenders



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I hate to post a question like this, because I always pride myself on my ability to judge people's character and hang out with good people.

Unfortunately, though, I just realized that someone close to me was arrested for Indecent Exposure and classified as a Level One Sex Offender. It took a while for it to sink in, and I'm ticked off because this is a relative who used to give me a lot of crap for no reason at all. (I'm a bit of a goody two shoes in the family, so having a Level One is killing me). I'm sick over it.

Do you guys know much about this level of SO? Is it a permanent branding? In other words, once he's registered as a Level One SO, does that stay with him forever, in any town in which he resides?

I understand that citizens can request info on local Sex Offenders but that the SORB releases info on ONLY levels 2 and 3. So my understanding is that there's no public registry of Level One people.

But what are your thoughts on this, in general? I'm sick over it, 'cause the guy did something REALLY STUPID and he was an adult who shoulda known better. (My guess is he was drunk or high, but that makes me even more mad, given that I'm a straight arrow who neither drinks nor does drugs). 

Just thought I'd get your input. Thanks guys. 

<3


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Can't change who your relatives are....


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I remember a fellow academy classmate arresting someone on a warrant (bailable) and then pulling out his wallet at the Booking Desk... to the amazement of the desk sergeant... to help him make his bail fee. 

Hey, he's family. Do your duty, but he's still family. 

As to how serious a Level 1 is, I'll defer to the current Mass. Cops. My knowledge in this area is dated. Could just be for pissing on the sidewalk, but never know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Indecent Exposure could be something as innocent as urinating in a public (or semi-public) place, or it could have been pled down from something more serious like Open & Gross Lewdness. Without knowing the facts of his specific case, there's no way to judge how serious the offense was. You're correct about public notification of Level 1's.....no information is given to the public, but is available to law enforcement.

*GENERALLY* (there are always exceptions), Level 1's aren't sexual predators, if that's any consolation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the answers, you guys. I learned about the incident about 10 years ago from a neighbor who heard about it. I was so bummed in my "hero" relative that I blocked it out. Then recently I learned about it again from someone who definitely would know, and whose opinion is very highly regarded. And, to top it off, when I mentioned it to the guy, ('cause why not just be direct, right?) he turned as white as a ghost and told me to shut up.

So yeah, it's true, and I'm sad over it. Now I'm curious to know whether the SORB will list his as an offender forever or if, since it's Level One, he'll get dropped from the list at some point?

Thanks again for your info.

Your loyal pal who never seems to have time to come here much anymore,
GP


----------

